# looking for a good sheild cut vein other than fusions?



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

What other company makes sheild cut veins that are close to blazers in size and how do they hold up??? Thanks


----------



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## A_W (Apr 6, 2009)

*shield cut vanes*

http://arizonaarchery.com/product/x_gDM004DZpBnJ0IY2lkPT/VANES/MAX_HUNTER_VANES_40_pk_100_pk.html

Try those...almost as durable as Blazers, very consistent flight. You REALLY need to prep/clean the shaft if you are re-fletching your arrows. AAE's Max Bond glue works well, stay away from Goat Tuff with these vanes.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

I like the 2" x vanes. I fletch 3 on my arrows for 3-d and fletch 4 on my hunting arrows. They fly great w/ slick tricks.


----------



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks bocomo these veins look good


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Anytime. The last time i looked the 2" x vanes werent on the web site. I dont know if there gonna quit making them or what. I buy mine on ebay from bullseyefeathers. he's pretty fast about shipping them and has a bunch in stock. Some guy's have had trouble w/ him, but he's alway been good to me.


----------



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

*ttt*

bump


----------

